# Trouble posting photos



## JGinyard (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm fairly good with computers, but for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to upload photos on this site no matter how I try. I've tried making sure they're not too large, I've tried URL links, nothing is working for me and I always get some sort of error message no matter what I do. I'd like to show some of my work for feedback but seem hopelessly unable to. It may be something very simple I'm not doing, but I just can't figure it out. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Do you mean uploading to the Photo Album or to a post?

The easiest way is to load to the Photo Album first and then link the picture in your posts (or use another photo sharing app such as Photobucket, Flickr or Shutterfly).


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Here in the sci-fi forums back a few years ago Griffworks posted a sticky tutorial for posting images using Photo Bucket, but on the down side Photo Bucket has not been working correctly for a few months now.


----------



## JGinyard (Nov 5, 2016)

veedubb67 said:


> Do you mean uploading to the Photo Album or to a post?
> 
> The easiest way is to load to the Photo Album first and then link the picture in your posts (or use another photo sharing app such as Photobucket, Flickr or Shutterfly).
> 
> ...


To a post. I was also trying to use a link to my images from Photobucket.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The upload-a-file-to-a-post function hasn't worked for quite a while. Nobody seems to be out there to care about fixing it.

Linking a pic to a picture hosting site should still work. I use my website host.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

John P said:


> The upload-a-file-to-a-post function hasn't worked for quite a while. ...


I've noticed that happening on quite a few sites. Is space too valuable or do viruses get in that way?

My web service gave me 10 mb when I signed up 15 years ago or so. So in Dec they announced everyone is losing their storage in march. [Merry Xmas!!!]

Sites like Photobucket bug me, in that if you click on a photo a complete new page opens and has to load.


----------



## 69ch (May 30, 2015)

terryr said:


> Sites like Photobucket bug me, in that if you click on a photo a complete new page opens and has to load.


Thats because the extortion fees need to be paid. I sent the 15 bucks for a year to be spam free and its great, 
the site runs at supersonic speeds. Sure to be signed in when checking out others albums makes surfing easy. 

Same thing with HT, pay up for speedy connections so not to be bogged down with adds. 

Eric


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I use HostPic.org. It's very basic, no bells or whistles, no photo editing features, but it serves its purpose. They delete images after about 2 years, so don't use it for anything you want to keep permanently.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

To the OP, typically here at HobbyTalk you are unable to post photos for the first 5 posts. Some people are able to make thumbnails work as links to hosted photos though.

I will link this thread to administration for review and follow up of the photo hosting process here at HobbyTalk that was noted above.

If anyone who has already posted or anyone who is also having issues - wants to bring their specific issues forward - please add them to this thread.

I will bring a link over to the photo tutorial thread mentioned shortly.

As was mentioned above you need to post a photo image url link for it to work. If you are looking at an "album" photo at a photo hosting site that url is not an image link and will not function in the HobbyTalk photo pop up window process.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The tutorial thread mentioned is already a sticky in this section. :thumbsup:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/99-sc...-tutorial-photobucket-posting-pics-links.html

The process is similiar at other hosting sites. More specifically - make sure you open an image file and use the provided html url address and cut and paste it into the HobbyTalk pop up window to insert an image to your post or PM. :cheers2:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

So in the next thread I open I find the OP has got the thumbnail posting process working for him! :thumbsup:

Can you (the OP) check your settings in the posting rules box at the lower left of the page and let me know if you "may" attach attachments and if your code is set to "on"

TIA - MFR


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> If anyone who has already posted or anyone who is also having issues - wants to bring their specific issues forward - please add them to this thread.


The one problem I'm having is when I click on a link to Photo Bucket the page comes up but no image, instead the little rotating thing does just that it keeps on rotating and I do believe I'm not the only one here who's been having this problem. I've been expierencing this on SSM as well, but maybe it can be fixed here on HT.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

irishtrek said:


> The one problem I'm having is when I click on a link to Photo Bucket the page comes up but no image, instead the little rotating thing does just that it keeps on rotating and I do believe I'm not the only one here who's been having this problem. I've been expierencing this on SSM as well, but maybe it can be fixed here on HT.


Noted, but this issue maybe directly related to photobucket and not HobbyTalk. I know I am seeing the same issues reported on other forums I visit as well and have experience very slow or no loads when I click on images hosted at photobucket (the same little blue rotating arrow thing).

To clarify further though

1) are you trying to look at your own images in your own photobucket account or the images of others hosted at photobucket?

2) is it an album link or a single image? (can you add a link to the post or thread where you are having this issue, please)

3) is SSM another forum?


----------



## vs-Admin (Mar 9, 2015)

JGinyard said:


> I'm fairly good with computers, but for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to upload photos on this site no matter how I try. I've tried making sure they're not too large, I've tried URL links, nothing is working for me and I always get some sort of error message no matter what I do. I'd like to show some of my work for feedback but seem hopelessly unable to. It may be something very simple I'm not doing, but I just can't figure it out. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Hi,

What does the error message say when you try to post images?

~Sheena


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Noted, but this issue maybe directly related to photobucket and not HobbyTalk. I know I am seeing the same issues reported on other forums I visit as well and have experience very slow or no loads when I click on images hosted at photobucket (the same little blue rotating arrow thing).
> 
> To clarify further though
> 
> ...


I'm trying to look at single image posts others have made.
SSM is short for Starship Modeler and yes it is a forum and others here are also registered on SSM as well.
At this time I do not know how to post a link, need to go take a computer class.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

terryr said:


> My web service gave me 10 mb when I signed up 15 years ago or so. So in Dec they announced everyone is losing their storage in march.


I used to use Photobucket but when I reached my bandwidth limit some years back they cut me off and said I had to pay a subscription fee for more bandwidth. So I jumped to Flickr where you get a terabyte of free bandwidth. I have over 4500 photos on Flickr and haven't even used 1% of my bandwidth. Oh... and no popup ads either!


----------



## 69ch (May 30, 2015)

Trekkriffic said:


> I used to use Photobucket but when I reached my bandwidth limit some years back they cut me off and said I had to pay a subscription fee for more bandwidth.


Simple way around that, open multiple accounts under different email address. I used my same real name for them and have 3 different bucket accounts. 

Plenty of room and if I need more just open another account. Have to admit PB is horrible unless the add free payment is made, its worth it to me. 

Eric


----------



## K.I.T.T (Mar 11, 2013)

irishtrek said:


> Here in the sci-fi forums back a few years ago Griffworks posted a sticky tutorial for posting images using Photo Bucket, but on the down side Photo Bucket has not been working correctly for a few months now.


photo bucket hasn't worked right for years now. I use imgur.com to host my photos.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

For the op - try loading a photo again and if you get an error message use your mouse to highlight the message you get - to do that go to the start of the text message and hold your left mouse button down. Now move you mouse over the text to highlight it. (It should turn to a blue back ground) Releae the mouse button and move over the high light ed text and now right click on it - then select copy.

Either post it in that thread and submit a new reply or bring it back here and paste it into a post here!

PM me back if you need more guideance. :cheers2:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

irishtrek said:


> I'm trying to look at single image posts others have made.
> SSM is short for Starship Modeler and yes it is a forum and others here are also registered on SSM as well.
> At this time I do not know how to post a link, need to go take a computer class.


When you are looking at a web page there is a url address near the top of the screen (usually under the tabs). To copy a link highlight the text with your mouse by left clicking in that 'box' anywhere on the address. It should turn to a blue back ground. Without moving your mouse - now right click and select copy.

Now move your mouse to the post message box at the bottom of the page and left click there and select paste. You should have a url address in that text box now and when you submit reply it will transform into a clickable link. (It will show as red text in the post after you submit it.)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/99-sc...51673-trouble-posting-photos.html#post6161041


Now if you click on it - it will open a new window and show you this same thread. 


To post the link for just a single post. First left click on the post number. This will open a new window with just the one post shown. Now just do the same process for the url address as above.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/6161041-post20.html


It will be helful to KITT and I and the VS-adm staff if others use this same process to show us where the problem is for future or on going issues. TIA - MFR


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

K.I.T.T said:


> photo bucket hasn't worked right for years now. I use imgur.com to host my photos.


Imgur seems simpler. It was started just to show pictures for Reddit. Now it has its own main page and various sleazy /r subforums.

Top pics of the day;

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------

